# WHITE LOWRIDERS



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

i'm a young cat, i've been ridin low's since '96 but got into lowridin in 93 or 94 with all the model cars and lowrider bikes and such. as i look at the pages i see some old school white cats puttin it down. whats the history with white people and lowriding? who is white and has been puttin it down for years? is their any notable white people who has advanced the lowriding movement? this topic might not last long, but who cares. and this aint no *********** topic either.


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

thats koo whites lowride i have no problem homie just keep lowridin alive


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

I thought your where. mexican or Latin.. :0


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

WHITE GUYS HAVE BEEN LOWRIDIN SINCE THE 60S,


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Jul 1 2008, 10:38 PM~10994200
> *WHITE GUYS HAVE BEEN LOWRIDIN SINCE THE 60S,
> *


no sir


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Jul 1 2008, 09:38 PM~10994200
> *WHITE GUYS HAVE BEEN LOWRIDIN SINCE THE 60S,
> *


i thaught they were lowriding since the 80's when mini truck started to get popular???? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :nicoderm:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jul 1 2008, 08:57 PM~10992645
> *thats koo whites lowride i have no problem homie just keep lowridin alive
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 1 2008, 09:39 PM~10993017
> *I thought your where. mexican or Latin.. :0
> *


we are all one blood, i just read that in the bible. we are all brothers with different colors


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 2 2008, 06:24 AM~10995753
> *we are all one blood, i just read that in the bible. we are all brothers with different colors
> *


Then why start another color thread..? I need to get down there... :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

ALOT of white cats have been putting it down for years. Just look at the midwest places like KY have had the lowrider bug for years


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 2 2008, 07:24 AM~10995753
> *we are all one blood, i just read that in the bible. we are all brothers with different colors
> *


You believe everything you read


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jul 2 2008, 07:02 AM~10995895
> *You believe everything you read
> *


 :uh: 

No but I do use common sense in the factor too..


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jul 2 2008, 12:00 AM~10994394
> *i thaught they were lowriding since the 80's when mini truck started to get popular???? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :nicoderm:
> *


mini trucks are or were in there own class so theyre not really lowriders. i consider lowriders as imps, gbodys, caddys, you know the majority of cars on this site.


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 2 2008, 08:39 AM~10995820
> *Then why start another color thread..?  I need to get down there... :biggrin:
> *


it is good to have pride in your own color and their past accomplishments. but you shouldnt exalt your color over someone elses.


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

Where are all the white lowriders? White with what color interior??? I'm ready to see'em!

See here's what the fuck I'm talking about..

I'm white well fuck I really don't know what I am but I really hate the black lowriders topic because I am sick of the seperation factor there..

I was hoping it meant black lowriders like as in 'black painted' maybe 'murdered out' lowriders (which would look hot) then when I realized it was just a bunch of people pointing out the fact that they are black and they lowride I was like well that's not fascinating at all then..people always say 'why seperate when we are all just human' but then again they are the first to point out the differences...

Hey I'm human and I fucking lowride now can we please make a topic about 'black painted' lowriders because that shit would be hot...thanks


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 2 2008, 10:24 AM~10996268
> *Where are all the white lowriders?  White with what color interior??? I'm ready to see'em!
> 
> See here's what the fuck I'm talking about..
> ...


i dont see a problem with the "Black Lowriders" topic. like i said before there is nothing wrong with wanting to know the history of your people and there accomplishments. if you look at all the other topics you will see that there is unity and blacks, hispanics, whites, asians, etc. all post up. its not about seperating, its about defining. why dont you make a topic about black painted lolos, the button is on the bottom right.


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

I don't have the energy to do it...it's ok to be proud but there's a fine line between proud and just plain arrogant about your race, I see both but I have found that pride is a little more humble than the old arrogant "look at me!" method. That's all I was saying..if a topic of car color comes up I'm in it..cause I love cars and that's what I come in here for..

and to talk shit in offtopic..I enjoy that too :biggrin:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

Servin em was off the chain Patty. I just seen it the other day.


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 2 2008, 08:50 AM~10995858
> *ALOT of white cats have been putting it down for years. Just look at the midwest places like KY have had the lowrider bug for years
> *


true, so when do you think white people caught on to lowriding, 80's 90's? i didnt read many lowrider mags before like 94 so i dont know what was going down. i am assuming it was the early or middle 90's when whites caught on, on the east coast, but what about the west coast?


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Jul 2 2008, 10:42 AM~10996379
> *Servin em was off the chain Patty. I just seen it the other day.
> *


i think patty took a little break, his name has been down there for a while. hahah


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Jul 2 2008, 10:42 AM~10996379
> *Servin em was off the chain Patty. I just seen it the other day.
> *


Thanks man I really appreciate that :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 2 2008, 10:38 AM~10996354
> *I don't have the energy to do it...it's ok to be proud but there's a fine line between proud and just plain arrogant about your race, I see both but I have found that pride is a little more humble than the old arrogant "look at me!" method. That's all I was saying..if a topic of car color comes up I'm in it..cause I love cars and that's what I come in here for..
> 
> and to talk shit in offtopic..I enjoy that too :biggrin:
> *


off topic is where you will see the racism and arrogance. most of the people in the "topics" section are mature. do yo thang, mayn.


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 2 2008, 10:46 AM~10996401
> *Thanks man I really appreciate that :biggrin:
> *


i just bought a wagon, do you have a topic for your wagon?


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

My brother was lowriding back in the early 70's....


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 2 2008, 10:24 AM~10996268
> *Where are all the white lowriders?  White with what color interior??? I'm ready to see'em!
> 
> See here's what the fuck I'm talking about..
> ...


YOU JUST GOTTA THINK OUTSIDE YOUR LITTLE BOX. I CREATED THE TOPIC TO PAY DUES TO MY BLACK BROTHERS IN THE GAME. _"FOR I STAND ON THE SHOULDERS OF GIANTS.."_ THE TOPIC IS JUST THAT. YOU DON'T SEE ANYBODY BASHING OTHER RACES UNLESS THEY DO IT IN HUMOR. HAVE YOU EVER HEARD OF "IF YOU CAN'T BEAT 'EM, JOIN 'EM". YOUR WELCOME TO BRING POSITIVE COMMENTS TO THE THREAD. AND IT AINT ABOUT SEPERATION EITHER!! I DON'T KNOW HOW MANY TIMES PEOPLE IN THAT THREAD POINTED IT OUT TO YOU.


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 2 2008, 10:48 AM~10996423
> *i just bought a wagon, do you have a topic for your wagon?
> *


I sure don't but I do write a column in a magazine where I covered my build progress if you'd like I can send it to you...

over the years I have incurred a ton of hook ups in the Malibu Wagon department..plus I stripped it down to nothing (and I mean nothing) so I ran into a lot of problems getting it back together but found solutions if you ever have an issue with it hit me up and we can bounce ideas back and fourth..you may know some stuff that I still can't figure out..

It's not finished yet but it's mine and I can honestly say I've had my hands on every square inch of it


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

LOL AT THIS TOPIC


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 2 2008, 11:01 AM~10996487
> *YOU JUST GOTTA THINK OUTSIDE YOUR LITTLE BOX.  I CREATED THE TOPIC TO PAY DUES TO MY BLACK BROTHERS IN THE GAME.  "FOR I STAND ON THE SHOULDERS OF GIANTS.." THE TOPIC IS JUST THAT.  YOU DON'T SEE ANYBODY BASHING OTHER RACES UNLESS THEY DO IT IN HUMOR.  HAVE YOU EVER HEARD OF "IF YOU CAN'T BEAT 'EM, JOIN 'EM".  YOUR WELCOME TO BRING POSITIVE COMMENTS TO THE THREAD.  AND IT AINT ABOUT SEPERATION EITHER!! I DON'T KNOW HOW MANY TIMES PEOPLE IN THAT THREAD POINTED IT OUT TO YOU.
> *


Dude, it wasn't that serious..I was just stating my opinion. I haven't came into your topic so what's the problem? That's the way I saw it, hey it's ok chill out


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 2 2008, 11:02 AM~10996497
> *LOL AT THIS TOPIC
> *


That wasn't very nice of you there killer...you just posted:

I CREATED THE TOPIC TO PAY DUES TO MY BLACK BROTHERS IN THE GAME. "FOR I STAND ON THE SHOULDERS OF GIANTS.."

Now, maybe that's what this dude had in store for this topic and that's fine but I'm going to say what I want to say whether it offends you or not...


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 2 2008, 10:44 AM~10996392
> *i think patty took a little break, his name has been down there for a while. hahah
> *


Now that's funny because you just said that 'topics' are more mature and you are going to post some shit like that...that's some bullshit right there. 

I was just stating how I felt about something, I could say you could have shot some knowledge my way about it but instead you took offense and got shitty..I hope you are not the front runners on any movement..we are all in trouble if so.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 2 2008, 11:04 AM~10996512
> *Dude, it wasn't that serious..I was just stating my opinion. I haven't came into your topic so what's the problem?  That's the way I saw it, hey it's ok chill out
> *


THEN HOW WOULD YOU KNOW IT'S ABOUT SEPERATION IF YOU DID'NT EVEN VISIT THE THREAD?? :dunno: :twak: THAT'S JUST LIKE WHEN PEOPLE BE LIKE_ "I DON'T LIKE THAT *****" _ :WHY?: _"I DON'T KNOW, I JUST DON'T LIKE HIM"_. SEE HOW RIDICULOUS THAT SOUNDS.


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 2 2008, 11:15 AM~10996579
> *THEN HOW WOULD YOU KNOW IT'S ABOUT SEPERATION IF YOU DID'NT EVEN VISIT THE THREAD?? :dunno:  :twak:  THAT'S JUST LIKE WHEN PEOPLE BE LIKE "I DON'T LIKE THAT *****" WHY "I DON'T KNOW, I JUST DON'T LIKE HIM".  SEE HOW RIDICULOUS THAT SOUNDS.
> *


I did visit the thread and that's what I got out of it..I just never posted in it is all. Hey look, I said what I wanted to say, it was not aimed directly at you I just noticed you started it and I can understand now why you did it...you said why you did it. It is what it is then...


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 2 2008, 11:05 AM~10996520
> *That wasn't very nice of you there killer...you just posted:
> 
> I CREATED THE TOPIC TO PAY DUES TO MY BLACK BROTHERS IN THE GAME. "FOR I STAND ON THE SHOULDERS OF GIANTS.."
> ...


I REALLY DON'T CARE TO BE HONEST WITH YOU. AND I'M NOT GOING TO MESS UP THIS YOUNG MAN'S TOPIC BY GOING BACK AND FORTH WITH YOU. IF YOU WANNA CHAT, THEN VISIT THE BLACK LOWRIDERS THREAD. AND OH YEAH.. YOU NEED TO RELAX AND GET YOURSELF A SHOT OF COFFEE.


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

I was just pointing out that when you say hey that's Fred with the lowrider I'm like cool "what's up Fred with a lowrider" then you say "Hey there's Fred, he's black and he has a lowrider" then I'm like "ok Fred that's cool too but tell me more about your lowrider" 

I think we've all caught the gist of people being different colors but I don't think I've ever seen one particular style come out of one race..it's all about the lowriding and the family it brings. No matter what color they are I'm proud to be American and I have a lowrider...


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 2 2008, 11:20 AM~10996619
> *I REALLY DON'T CARE TO BE HONEST WITH YOU.  AND I'M NOT GOING TO MESS UP THIS YOUNG MAN'S TOPIC BY GOING BACK AND FORTH WITH YOU.  IF YOU WANNA CHAT, THEN VISIT THE BLACK LOWRIDERS THREAD.  AND OH YEAH.. YOU NEED TO RELAX AND GET YOURSELF A SHOT OF COFFEE.
> *


Yeah I pretty much feel the same way...thanks.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

PIECE. GOOD LUCK WITH THE TOPIC


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:roflmao:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 2 2008, 11:31 AM~10996732
> *PIECE.  GOOD LUCK WITH THE TOPIC
> *


I should say the same to you :uh:


----------



## Blvd Rollerz c.c. (Jun 5, 2007)

The movement dosen't care about race, color or creed... As long as your heart is in it.. It dosen't matter who did what and when....


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 2 2008, 09:39 AM~10995820
> *Then why start another color thread..?  I need to get down there... :biggrin:
> *



no stay ur ass up there! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Andy Douglas


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

white welder lolololol well for about 15 min,s anyway lololol


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jul 2 2008, 12:59 PM~10997423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


More like a grey welder..lol.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 2 2008, 09:50 AM~10995858
> *ALOT of white cats have been putting it down for years. Just look at the midwest places like KY have had the lowrider bug for years
> *


This is true.  :thumbsup:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

patti any more pics from 5 de mayo show. :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jul 2 2008, 01:09 PM~10997503
> *patti any more pics from 5 de mayo show. :thumbsup:
> *


Sure do! I'll get them up for ya in just a few..great show :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

187
















And for the record I think all these color threads are stupid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

:biggrin: You're right that's why we are going to rip this one up..























































I have plenty more I just have to get them off my home computer  

Here's some more bangin pics of Lac-of-Respect's whip..


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

and some more...you have to see this ride in person to really enjoy it but..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

Why do Bald headed Hispanics try to always look so hard!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 

SDZ in the house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cCcTRIPLEcCc (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice pics Patti Dukez. :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 2 2008, 11:51 AM~10997818
> *My progress...
> 
> 
> *


How do white people say it..



Hell Freakin ya!!!!! Buddy!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I'm surprised the troll has not BEN up her yet.. :uh:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 2 2008, 01:55 PM~10997841
> *How do white people say it..
> Hell Freakin ya!!!!! Buddy!!!!
> 
> ...


  Oh, he's out there...trust me


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cCcTRIPLEcCc_@Jul 2 2008, 01:50 PM~10997808
> *Nice pics Patti Dukez.  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 2 2008, 11:10 AM~10996552
> *Now that's funny because you just said that 'topics' are more mature and you are going to post some shit like that...that's some bullshit right there.
> 
> I was just stating how I felt about something, I could say you could have shot some knowledge my way about it but instead you took offense and got shitty..I hope you are not the front runners on any movement..we are all in trouble if so.
> *


i was just joking around. i saw your name down there but you were inactive, so it thought you went and made a sandwich or something.


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 2 2008, 10:55 AM~10996457
> *My brother was lowriding back in the early 70's....
> *


i thought you were black. youre white?


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 2 2008, 05:50 AM~10995858
> *ALOT of white cats have been putting it down for years. Just look at the midwest places like KY have had the lowrider bug for years
> *


:thumbsup:

I've traveled many places across the nation and lowriding is a lifestyle that has consumed someone from just about every race. Some of the white lowrider guys I've met have really built some bad-ass rides... top competition style. I think it's good that there is a topic like this to give them their recognition.  I'm half-white, so I had to come by to give props to those folks!  



-V-


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 2 2008, 11:01 AM~10996488
> *I sure don't but I do write a column in a magazine where I covered my build progress if you'd like I can send it to you...
> 
> over the years I have incurred a ton of hook ups in the Malibu Wagon department..plus I stripped it down to nothing (and I mean nothing) so I ran into a lot of problems getting it back together but found solutions if you ever have an issue with it hit me up and we can bounce ideas back and fourth..you may know some stuff that I still can't figure out..
> ...


cool, i see the pics, looks good!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 2 2008, 12:23 PM~10998017
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> I've traveled many places across the nation and lowriding is a lifestyle that has consumed someone from just about every race.  Some of the white lowrider guys I've met have really built some bad-ass rides... top competition style.  I think it's good that there is a topic like this to give them their recognition.    I'm half-white, so I had to come by to give props to those folks!
> ...


so next time post half a thread!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 2 2008, 11:02 AM~10996497
> *LOL AT THIS TOPIC
> *


that is messed up. i didnt hate in yours


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 2 2008, 02:23 PM~10998017
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> I've traveled many places across the nation and lowriding is a lifestyle that has consumed someone from just about every race.  Some of the white lowrider guys I've met have really built some bad-ass rides... top competition style.  I think it's good that there is a topic like this to give them their recognition.    I'm half-white, so I had to come by to give props to those folks!
> ...


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 2 2008, 02:11 PM~10997945
> *all I see is red shorts and a grill!!!!!!!  :dunno:  :roflmao:
> *


that comment is not needed in here


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 2 2008, 12:27 PM~10998043
> *that comment is not needed in here
> *


Chill!!!!!!! hes my prez!!!!!!!!!!!!! go pray..


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2+Jul 2 2008, 02:25 PM~10998031-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

PATTI WAS UP WITH THAT SERVIN EM 2????????????


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jul 2 2008, 02:45 PM~10998161
> *PATTI WAS UP WITH THAT SERVIN EM 2????????????
> *


Trying to wrap it up right after Freak Show out before Christmas :biggrin: Great footage..a must have :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jul 2 2008, 12:45 PM~10998161
> *PATTI WAS UP WITH THAT SERVIN EM 2????????????
> *


 :biggrin: 

Road trip Dusty!!!!!!!!!!!! What you country white boys doing...


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 2 2008, 03:48 PM~10998179
> *Trying to wrap it up right after Freak Show out before Christmas :biggrin: Great footage..a must have :biggrin:
> *



SO CINCO AND STREETDREAMS PINIC AND FREAKSHOW COVERAGE WILL BE ON
THE SV2?


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jul 2 2008, 10:59 AM~10997423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jul 2 2008, 02:51 PM~10998195
> *SO CINCO AND STREETDREAMS PINIC AND FREAKSHOW COVERAGE WILL BE ON
> THE SV2?
> *


Yes sir  Trying to get some Obsession footage up on this one too!


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

nice pics patty dukes


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 2 2008, 02:58 PM~10998241
> *nice pics patty dukes
> *


Thanks man, I had a blast in your topic today :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 2 2008, 01:01 PM~10998259
> *Thanks man, I had a blast in your topic today :biggrin:
> *


Freakin A !!!!!!!!


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 2 2008, 03:03 PM~10998267
> *Freakin A !!!!!!!!
> *


well golly geez willigers, i enjoyed you too!


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 2 2008, 03:56 PM~10998226
> *Yes sir  Trying to get some Obsession footage up on this one too!
> *



oh yea obsession fest ill be there too. whats up wit Southern showdown in anderson sc july 19-20 or scrapefest in nc in sept i think(i know they not lowrider show but thier be some servin going on though) im going to try to make it up tp the SD PININC in VA also then feakshow to wrap up the seaon!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jul 2 2008, 03:16 PM~10998349
> *oh yea obsession fest ill be there too. whats up wit Southern showdown in anderson sc
> or scrapefest in nc (i know they not lowrider show but thier be some servin going on though) im going to try to make it up tp the SD PININC in VA also then feakshow to wrap up the seaon!!!! :biggrin:
> *


All of that sounds great :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jul 2 2008, 01:16 PM~10998349
> *oh yea obsession fest ill be there too. whats up wit Southern showdown in anderson sc july 19-20 or scrapefest in nc in sept i think(i know they not lowrider show but thier be some servin going on though) im going to try to make it up tp the SD PININC in VA also then feakshow to wrap up the seaon!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I'll act get to park next to you this year. SDZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!! luxury class.. :biggrin:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 2 2008, 04:03 PM~10998267
> *Freakin A !!!!!!!!
> *



that roadmaster anit touch no ground with stock springs. now if you done cut or heated up then true but no stock anymore :uh:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 2 2008, 04:19 PM~10998386
> *I'll act get to park next to you this year. SDZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!! luxury class.. :biggrin:
> *




that stock roadmaster better be up to par come SD PICNIC time.... SO TIMES A TICKIN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.77 (Mar 17, 2008)

white boyz started lowridering when VINILLA ICE started rapin' :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Zakir (Feb 8, 2005)

this thread got JACKED.

sorry to have started it.


























not really


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.77_@Jul 2 2008, 01:43 PM~10998609
> *white boyz started lowridering when VINILLA ICE started rapin' :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 2 2008, 12:23 PM~10998013
> *i thought you were black. youre white?
> *


What gave you that idea???


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 2 2008, 04:34 PM~10999004
> *What gave you that idea???
> 
> 
> ...


so which one are you? are you mexican or white? you said your bro's been lowriding since the seventies, is he white?


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 2 2008, 02:46 PM~10999070
> *so which one are you? are you mexican or white? you said your bro's been lowriding since the seventies, is he white?
> *


Big white guy on the right...

Yes my brother is white... He was known as "Gavcho Mike" (spelling is off sorry)
He use to roll with Orphus CC..

My brother in law (mexican) was from Incrowd CC,


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 2 2008, 05:09 PM~10999228
> *Big white guy on the right...
> 
> Yes my brother is white... He was known as "Gavcho Mike" (spelling is off sorry)
> ...


cool, i thought you were black because of your swagger, but thats a cool thing. good to see your brother puttin it down since the seventies.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

White guys have always put it down....who cares about race anyways...if it wasnt for all the different races and their talents..there would not be LOWRIDERS!

Lowriding should be embraced by all.....Chicanos have their place,so do Blacks, Latinos, and anyone else. 

Be proud of who you are! As long as respect yourself and others..its all good. :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 2 2008, 03:23 PM~10999327
> *White guys have always put it down....who cares about race anyways...
> 
> Lowriding should be embraced by all.....Chicanos have their place,so do Blacks, Latinos, and anyone else. Be proud of who you are and as long as respect yourself and others..its all good. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 2 2008, 03:24 PM~10999332
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Hey, I knew some guy whos dad was from the In Crowd...bad ass plaque!

His name was Ronnie Cabrera.....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Personally, I've never experienced so much racism until I got into Lowriding years ago.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 2 2008, 03:29 PM~10999368
> *Personally, I've never experienced so much racism until I got into Lowriding years ago.
> *


 :0


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 2 2008, 03:27 PM~10999351
> *Hey, I knew some guy whos dad was from the In Crowd...bad ass plaque!
> 
> His name was Ronnie Cabrera.....
> *


I would have to check with my Bro in law, I am sure he knows them.. My Bro in law and his brother were founding members...


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 2 2008, 05:29 PM~10999368
> *Personally, I've never experienced so much racism until I got into Lowriding years ago.
> *


what happened?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 2 2008, 02:01 PM~10998259
> *Thanks man, I had a blast in your topic today :biggrin:
> *


I dont believe your white, post pics :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 2 2008, 07:43 AM~10996386
> *true, so when do you think white people caught on to lowriding, 80's 90's? i didnt read many lowrider mags before like 94 so i dont know what was going down. i am assuming it was the early or middle 90's when whites caught on, on the east coast, but what about the west coast?
> *


most people outside of california probably caught onto lowriding after like 91 or 92 when gangster rap hit the music scene


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 2 2008, 11:17 AM~10997583
> *Sure do! I'll get them up for ya in just a few..great show :biggrin:
> *


thanks.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 26 2006, 12:47 PM~4710298
> *THIS IS HOW YOU GOOFY HILLBLILLIES ROLL!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 2 2008, 09:33 PM~11001038
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


atleast there 13's. all you cali hoppers hop on 15 in bobos


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

white boy


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

another white boy.........


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Stanley Stanton.................... the O.G HillBilly Hopper

Drove his truck from Kentucky to L.A and owned some fools at the super show :biggrin: 



Jimmy Greer ................ Brents Dad had a lowrider Magazine cover car i belive in the early 80's so lowridin was alive and well in kentucky before any fuckin rap videos :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

Just post whoring..


----------



## 77lincoln818 (Jul 2, 2008)

*BILL HINES - WAS INSTALLING HYDRAULICS IN THE LATE 1950'S
JOE RAY - LOWRIDING SINCE THE EARLY 70'S 3 TIME LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR WINNER AND CURRENT LOWRIDER MAGAZINE EDITOR
JOHN KENNEDY - LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR WINNER AND OWNER OF BOWTIE CONNECTION*


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 2 2008, 09:24 AM~10996268
> *Where are all the white lowriders?  White with what color interior??? I'm ready to see'em!
> 
> See here's what the fuck I'm talking about..
> ...


wheres Mustang Salli and what happened to ISSA, Layitlows very own rising superstar? 
:roflmao:


----------



## Zakir (Feb 8, 2005)

*who the hell cares?*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 3 2008, 12:17 AM~11002546
> *wheres Mustang Salli and what happened to ISSA, Layitlows very own rising superstar?
> :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 77lincoln818_@Jul 2 2008, 10:47 PM~11001661
> *BILL HINES - WAS INSTALLING HYDRAULICS IN THE LATE 1950'S
> JOE RAY - LOWRIDING SINCE THE EARLY 70'S 3 TIME LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR WINNER AND CURRENT LOWRIDER MAGAZINE EDITOR
> JOHN KENNEDY - LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR WINNER AND OWNER OF BOWTIE CONNECTION
> *


good info, thanks


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

Bill Hines was named "The Godfather of Hydraulic lifts" by Lowrider Magazine. Bill Hines is a white man, which i think is cool. he is still in buisness and he is 83 years old. He installed hydraulics in the early 60's.


----------



## Blvd Rollerz c.c. (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Zakir_@Jul 2 2008, 10:38 PM~11002675
> *who the hell cares?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

*apparently y'all both do, or else you wouldnt have taken the time to post in this topic*. :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 77lincoln818 (Jul 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 3 2008, 10:40 AM~11005880
> *apparently y'all both do, or else you wouldnt have taken the time to post in this topic.  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 





I want to thank everybody for all the history they shed on this subject. :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jul 2 2008, 11:17 PM~11002546-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^That fool didnt get the joke :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## maddogg20/20 (Feb 11, 2007)

Sup, my caucasian brothers :cheesy: 


Shhhh, don't tell anybody but lowriding started with hillbillies transporting moonshine up in the hills on the east coast back in 30's :0


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*Ron Aguirre the first guy to put hydro's in a car was white,.. although he had a hispanic last name, he was WHITE.. but Mexicans take him beause of his last name.

color shouldnt really mean shit... lowrider came from the same place,..

hot rods, branched to customs and sleds,.. they branched to lowriders,... living the lowrider life doesnt belong to any race. life is life, and a lifestyle is just that.. LIFESTYLE*


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jul 4 2008, 07:05 PM~11014783
> *Ron Aguirre the first guy to put hydro's in a car was white,.. although he had a hispanic last name, he was WHITE.. but Mexicans take him beause of his last name.
> 
> color shouldnt really mean shit... lowrider came from the same place,..
> ...


And what color were the Pikers Mr. Knowitall?


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

for the record, I grew up in this game and Im proud to be around it. when I was little and I saw lowriders on TV and asked my dad " what kind of cars are those", he told me about them and his lowriding past. just a little white kid in KY, some people would say "why do you have a mexicans bike" , or "why do you have a [email protected]#$% bike". I would say its my bike, so go on somewhere.


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by maddogg20/20_@Jul 4 2008, 08:53 PM~11014740
> *Sup, my caucasian brothers :cheesy:
> Shhhh, don't tell anybody but lowriding started with hillbillies transporting moonshine up in the hills on the east coast back in 30's  :0
> *


yea, they were on the 'low' alright, lol


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 4 2008, 11:45 PM~11015513
> *for the record, I grew up in this game and Im proud to be around it.  when I was little and I saw lowriders on TV and asked my dad " what kind of cars are those",  he told me about them and his lowriding past.  just a little white kid in KY,  some people would say "why do you have a mexicans bike" ,  or "why do you have a [email protected]#$% bike".    I would say its my bike, so go on somewhere.
> *


did i just hear some real talk, right there?


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 4 2008, 07:18 PM~11014822
> *And what color were the Pikers Mr. Knowitall?
> *



*eey,.. well der koonda like partial to da peddiwinkle bloo  *


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Crackers..... :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jul 5 2008, 10:45 AM~11017190
> *eey,.. well der koonda like partial to da peddiwinkle bloo
> *


ah man, i cant get enough....i needed that.... :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 4 2008, 09:18 PM~11014822
> *And what color were the Pikers Mr. Knowitall?
> *


look like every color http://su.wustl.edu/~pikers/home.html 

dont hate cause cauckies start lowriding  :biggrin:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jul 5 2008, 11:17 AM~11017305
> *Crackers.....  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jul 5 2008, 01:17 PM~11017305
> *Crackers.....  :uh:
> *


kentucky??


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 6 2008, 04:34 PM~11022608
> *kentucky??
> *


Louisville.

Theres no farms and shit here...


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

My contracter is White and he was Lowriding in the 70's. We have White guys in my club and they build bad ass cars.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

WHAT'S UP CRACKERS EVERYTHING ALL WHITE ....LOL


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jul 7 2008, 11:27 AM~11027823
> *WHAT'S UP CRACKERS EVERYTHING ALL WHITE ....LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Whats good Perry. I'm doing allwhite myself. :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jul 6 2008, 09:32 PM~11024634
> *Louisville.
> 
> Theres no farms and shit here...
> ...


nice city. would look good with a lowlow in it.


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Well heres 4...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

http://my.break.com/content/view.aspx?ContentID=529171


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jul 7 2008, 11:27 AM~11027823
> *WHAT'S UP CRACKERS EVERYTHING ALL WHITE ....LOL
> *


your crazy fucker.


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jul 7 2008, 04:13 PM~11029875
> *Well heres 4...
> 
> 
> ...


all them cars look good. my cut is similar to that one


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 7 2008, 04:40 PM~11030082
> *http://my.break.com/content/view.aspx?ContentID=529171
> *


thats mest up that his so called homeboys were laughing at him


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

PHEW...THANK GOD THERES A TOPIC THAT MAKES ME FINALY FEEL COMFORTABLE...I WAS MAKING FAKE FRIENDS WITH ALL THE BLACKIES AND ******* SO I COULD 'FEEL ACCEPTED' :uh: ALLWHITEY THEN :uh:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jul 7 2008, 04:17 PM~11030310
> *your crazy fucker.
> *



you don't fuckin now the half of it man ............


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Jul 7 2008, 01:01 PM~11028970
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  Whats good Perry. I'm doing allwhite myself. :biggrin:
> *



hey chris i'll see you two weeks you bringin the cutlass


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 7 2008, 08:47 PM~11031545
> *PHEW...THANK GOD THERES A TOPIC THAT MAKES ME FINALY FEEL COMFORTABLE...I WAS MAKING FAKE FRIENDS WITH ALL THE BLACKIES AND ******* SO I COULD 'FEEL ACCEPTED' :uh: ALLWHITEY THEN :uh:
> *


WAHAHA


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 2 2008, 02:45 PM~10997778
> *Why do Bald headed Hispanics try to always look so hard!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> STDZ in the house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *





:wow:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 9 2008, 04:16 PM~11047637
> *WAHAHA
> *


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

leave it to a bunch of stupid whites to make the rest of the whites look stupid.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla+Jul 9 2008, 01:50 PM~11048001-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Este tema fue gran.. gracioso como el hilo ***** de lowrider. ramo de payaso que quiere ser separado pero es tratado igual. Conseguí su punto.. Yo me siento usted bro. Consiga en mí próximo tiempo su en mi tonto de área..


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 9 2008, 06:52 PM~11049934
> *leave it to a bunch of stupid whites to make the rest of the whites look stupid.
> *



the ones that's postin the stupid shit ain't white that's the part that's funny as hell


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 9 2008, 07:00 PM~11049998
> *:biggrin:
> :0
> 
> ...


Move along oreo


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jul 9 2008, 11:20 PM~11051161
> *Move along oreo
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

Good day....

I just spent $10 at Starbucks.


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jul 7 2008, 08:02 PM~11031679
> *hey chris i'll see you two weeks you bringin the cutlass
> *


I cant get off work on the 19th bro. I would come down for sunday but I wouldnt be able to bring my cutlass yet. I still need a driveshaft.


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Jul 10 2008, 09:44 AM~11053894
> *I cant get off work on the 19th bro. I would come down for sunday but I wouldnt be able to bring my cutlass yet. I still need a driveshaft.
> *



EXCUSES EXCUSES BLAH BLAH :angry: you got a 10 days till hope fully it will be done in 2months


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jul 9 2008, 09:10 PM~11050084
> *the ones that's postin the stupid shit ain't white that's the part that's funny as hell
> *


hes an iraqi rug weaver????


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jul 10 2008, 11:25 AM~11054796
> *EXCUSES EXCUSES  BLAH BLAH  :angry:  you got a 10 days till hope fully it will be done in 2months
> *


Shut up chipper!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JACKTHERIPPER (Jul 3, 2008)

FUCK THIS TOPIC!!!


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JACKTHERIPPER_@Jul 10 2008, 12:49 PM~11055600
> *FUCK THIS TOPIC!!!
> *


be quiet white boy!!!!!


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 7 2008, 07:47 PM~11031545
> *PHEW...THANK GOD THERES A TOPIC THAT MAKES ME FINALY FEEL COMFORTABLE...I WAS MAKING FAKE FRIENDS WITH ALL THE BLACKIES AND ******* SO I COULD 'FEEL ACCEPTED' :uh: ALLWHITEY THEN :uh:
> *


good, grab a sheet and come on in... we were about to burn some crosses and discuss how Hitler started the Lowrider Movement :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 10 2008, 04:08 PM~11056848
> *good, grab a sheet and come on in... we were about to burn some crosses and discuss how Hitler started the Lowrider Movement :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



from someone who says they religious that sounded wrong :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jul 10 2008, 03:25 PM~11056991
> *from someone who says they religious  that sounded wrong :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


i hope people wont take it the wrong way, after all, i worship a Jewish God and i have a black Jesus in my avitar. i would consider myself totally opposite than the kkk, unlike you. :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by white link 93+Jul 10 2008, 01:25 PM~11056991-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Sc joke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 10 2008, 01:32 PM~11057044
> *i hope people wont take it the wrong way, after all, i worship a Jewish God and i have a black Jesus in my avitar. i would consider myself totally opposite than the kkk, unlike you. :0
> *


 :uh: BLACK JESOWNED


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 10 2008, 02:23 PM~11057470
> *:uh: BLACK JESOWNED
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 77lincoln818 (Jul 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jul 5 2008, 10:17 AM~11017305
> *Crackers.....  :uh:
> *


IS CRACKER WORSE THAN SAYING CRACKA?


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

THERE GOES THE N-HOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 77lincoln818_@Jul 10 2008, 04:29 PM~11057518
> *IS CRACKER WORSE THAN SAYING CRACKA?
> *


haha. i jokingly tell my Black friend at work that if you say cracker it is offensive but if you say cracka, that means your down.


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jul 10 2008, 04:29 PM~11057520
> *THERE GOES THE N-HOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


what does that mean, locs?


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W69SSLfRJho


----------



## 77lincoln818 (Jul 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 10 2008, 05:31 PM~11059670
> *haha. i jokingly tell my Black friend at work that if you say cracker it is offensive but if you say cracka, that means your down.
> *


WHAT ABOUT DUMBASS WHITE BOYS THAT ACT LIKE THEY ARE BLACK? EVEN BLACK GUYS CANT STAND THEM. :roflmao: THOSE WHITE BOYS THAT STARTED LOWRIDING BECAUSE THEY SAW DR DRE ON MTV NOW THEY PRETEND THEY ARE FROM SOUTH CENTRAL AND TELL EVERYONE THEY ARE CRIPS. 


THEY ARE A DISCRACE TO LOWRIDING :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 77lincoln818 (Jul 2, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZI9OYMRwN1Q


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 77lincoln818_@Jul 11 2008, 07:09 AM~11062501
> *WHAT ABOUT DUMBASS WHITE BOYS THAT ACT LIKE THEY ARE BLACK? EVEN BLACK GUYS CANT STAND THEM.  :roflmao:  THOSE WHITE BOYS THAT STARTED LOWRIDING BECAUSE THEY SAW DR DRE ON MTV NOW THEY PRETEND THEY ARE FROM SOUTH CENTRAL AND TELL EVERYONE THEY ARE CRIPS.
> THEY ARE A DISCRACE TO LOWRIDING :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


Agreed


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 77lincoln818_@Jul 11 2008, 08:09 AM~11062501
> *WHAT ABOUT DUMBASS WHITE BOYS THAT ACT LIKE THEY ARE BLACK? EVEN BLACK GUYS CANT STAND THEM.  :roflmao:  THOSE WHITE BOYS THAT STARTED LOWRIDING BECAUSE THEY SAW DR DRE ON MTV NOW THEY PRETEND THEY ARE FROM SOUTH CENTRAL AND TELL EVERYONE THEY ARE CRIPS.
> THEY ARE A DISCRACE TO LOWRIDING :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


yea, i know what youre saying locc. i was born in south central, a couple bloccs from Eazy E. :uh:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 77lincoln818_@Jul 11 2008, 07:09 AM~11062501
> *WHAT ABOUT DUMBASS WHITE BOYS THAT ACT LIKE THEY ARE BLACK? EVEN BLACK GUYS CANT STAND THEM.  :roflmao:  THOSE WHITE BOYS THAT STARTED LOWRIDING BECAUSE THEY SAW DR DRE ON MTV NOW THEY PRETEND THEY ARE FROM SOUTH CENTRAL AND TELL EVERYONE THEY ARE CRIPS.
> THEY ARE A DISCRACE TO LOWRIDING :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


yup


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 10 2008, 07:31 PM~11059670
> *haha. i jokingly tell my Black friend at work that if you say cracker it is offensive but if you say cracka, that means your down.
> *


I jokingly call my black friend Toby.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Jul 11 2008, 12:45 PM~11065050
> *I jokingly call my black friend Toby.
> *


You where not supposed to tell our secret.. bad enough you got a FWD lowrider!!!!!! :0


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> Lux class 2009!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> 
> 
> oh now its next year now????
> ill have an enclosed trailer by then so it better be x- clean!!!!


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 10 2008, 04:32 PM~11057044
> *i hope people wont take it the wrong way, after all, i worship a Jewish God and i have a black Jesus in my avitar. i would consider myself totally opposite than the kkk, unlike you. :0
> *



:twak: :twak: :guns: :burn: :wave:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> > Lux class 2009!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> > oh now its next year now????
> > ill have an enclosed trailer by then so it better be x- clean!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Jul 11 2008, 02:45 PM~11065050
> *I jokingly call my black friend Toby.
> *


ok


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

stupid topic


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 11 2008, 06:17 PM~11066445
> *stupid topic
> *


i love your car


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 11 2008, 04:18 PM~11066454
> *i love your car
> *


 thanks..how did u see it?


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 11 2008, 06:23 PM~11066496
> *thanks..how did u see it?
> *


i drove by your house and saw it.


----------



## 77lincoln818 (Jul 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 11 2008, 03:17 PM~11066445
> *stupid topic
> *


WHY YOU MAD? CAUSE WE TALKING SHIT ABOUT WHITE BOYS THAT ACT BLACK :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

I AM A WHITE LOWRIDER AND I HAVE BEEN LOWRIDING SINCE '92. I SEE ALL RACES THAT ARE IN THE SPORT/MOVEMENT. IF YOU REALLY THINK THAT YOU CAN ONLY BE A TRU LOWRIDER BY THE COLOR OF YOUR SKIN, YOU ARE SADLY MISTAKEN. IT'S THE TIME, EFFORT AND DEDICATION THAT DEFINES YOUR REPUTATION. I HAD A 93 FLEETWOOD DOIN 60 PLUS AND NO WEIGHT NOT ON THE GAS. THAT MAKES ME A PRETTY SERIOUS PLAYER. IT WAS ON ALL THE VIDEOS AND MAGAZINES. IT DIDNT MATTER WHAT COLOR I AM OR WHO I HUNG WITH. THE CAR WORKED ANYHOW. LETS ALL JUST GET BACK TO WHY WE GOT IN THIS.......FOR THE LOVE.


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jul 14 2008, 12:29 PM~11083933
> *I AM A WHITE LOWRIDER AND I HAVE BEEN LOWRIDING SINCE '92.  I SEE ALL RACES THAT ARE IN THE SPORT/MOVEMENT.  IF YOU REALLY THINK THAT YOU CAN ONLY BE A TRU LOWRIDER BY THE COLOR OF YOUR SKIN, YOU ARE SADLY MISTAKEN.  IT'S THE TIME, EFFORT AND DEDICATION THAT DEFINES YOUR REPUTATION.  I HAD A 93 FLEETWOOD DOIN 60 PLUS AND NO WEIGHT NOT ON THE GAS.  THAT MAKES ME A PRETTY SERIOUS PLAYER.  IT WAS ON ALL THE VIDEOS AND MAGAZINES.  IT DIDNT MATTER WHAT COLOR I AM OR WHO I HUNG WITH.  THE CAR WORKED ANYHOW.  LETS ALL JUST GET BACK TO WHY WE GOT IN THIS.......FOR THE LOVE.
> *


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm Mexican, grew up in Whittier Cali.. Back in the day (60's, early 70's) there used to be a lot of white lowriders. One that comes to mind is the Persians out of Downey/Bell Flower, my sister's boy friend was white and he was in Majestics out of Santa Fe Springs and he wasn't the only white guy in the club at the time.. I was in New Wave in the early 70's and we had a few white guys a couple of asians and an eskimo, yes an eskimo.... The movement is mostly hispanic and black but there are many other races involved in lowriding, not sure why that would be an issue..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 1 2008, 07:43 PM~10992528
> *i'm a young cat, i've been ridin low's since '96 but got into lowridin in 93 or 94 with all the model cars and lowrider bikes and such. as i look at the pages i see some old school white cats puttin it down. whats the history with white people and lowriding? who is white and has been puttin it down for years?  is their any notable white people who has advanced the lowriding movement? this topic might not last long, but who cares. and this aint no *********** topic either.
> *


Andy Douglas out of East Side San Jose (Andy's Hydraulic's).. Andy was hit'n major inches back in the mid-late 70's.. He doesn't get enough credit for what he did in Nor-Cal and AZ by opening shops all over Cali and AZ.... He was the first to flip a car at the LRM show at the Sports arena in either 79-80.. He had already done it in Nor-Cal prior to that.... Say what you want but Andy was put'n it down back in the day...


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 11 2008, 04:25 PM~11065311
> *:rofl:  :rofl:
> 
> Not that far away you country bumkin!!!!!! I'll be around just not showing..
> *




THATS NOT THE PURPOSE OF ENCLOSED TRAILER IS TO KEEP IT CLEAN AND NOT DRIVE IT.. WHAT YOU JUST GOING TO USE AS A DAILY FOR GROCERY AND PICKIN THE KIDS UP FROM SCHOOL IN??? :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

Done Deal


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jul 14 2008, 01:13 PM~11085240
> *THATS NOT THE PURPOSE OF ENCLOSED TRAILER IS TO KEEP IT CLEAN AND NOT DRIVE IT..  WHAT YOU JUST GOING TO USE AS A DAILY FOR GROCERY AND PICKIN THE KIDS UP FROM SCHOOL IN??? :biggrin:
> *


Down payment on a new truck/suv.. was told not to mess with it.. :biggrin: I want a passenger van on 20"...


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

I'M A WHITE LOWRIDER AND I'VE BEEN LOWRIDING SINCE DR. DRE DROPPED THE CHRONIC. MY MOM ALWAYS SAYS THAT I AIN'T NO BRUVA OR MESSICAN, SO WHY AM I DOING WHAT I DO? I TELL HER LIKE THIS "LOOK MAH, WE DO WHAT WE DO TO WHAT WE DO." SHE STILL DON'T GET IT. I GAVE HER A DAMN GOOD EXPLANATION AND SHE STILL AIN'T GETTIN IT.

MY STEP POPS............TO HELL WITH HIM. HE KEEPS TELLIN ME TO FIND MY ROOTS AND BUILD A MUSCLE CAR OR IMPORT. ITS HARD. I TRY TO HANG WITH SOME OF THE BRUVAZ AND MESSICANS SO I CAN GET A BETTER IDEA OF THIS LIFESTYLE. I FINALLY TEAMED UP WITH THE BIG BAD CALI IMAGE. MR. SHADES SHOWED ME HOW TO HIT A SWITCH, HOW TO DIP ON THE BULLY, AND HOW TO FIRE A GUN AND SELL SOME YAY BECAUSE ITS ALL PART OF THIS LIFESTYLE.

I HAVE LEARNED FROM HIM. NOW I REALLY DO LIVE THIS LIFESTYLE.......IT IS ME..........I AM LOWRIDING.


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Jul 18 2008, 05:29 PM~11122704
> *I'M A WHITE LOWRIDER AND I'VE BEEN LOWRIDING SINCE DR. DRE DROPPED THE CHRONIC. MY MOM ALWAYS SAYS THAT I AIN'T NO BRUVA OR MESSICAN, SO WHY AM I DOING WHAT I DO? I TELL HER LIKE THIS "LOOK MAH, WE DO WHAT WE DO TO WHAT WE DO." SHE STILL DON'T GET IT. I GAVE HER A DAMN GOOD EXPLANATION AND SHE STILL AIN'T GETTIN IT.
> 
> MY STEP POPS............TO HELL WITH HIM. HE KEEPS TELLIN ME TO FIND MY ROOTS AND BUILD A MUSCLE CAR OR IMPORT. ITS HARD. I TRY TO HANG WITH SOME OF THE BRUVAZ AND MESSICANS SO I CAN GET A BETTER IDEA OF THIS LIFESTYLE. I FINALLY TEAMED UP WITH THE BIG BAD CALI IMAGE. MR. SHADES SHOWED ME HOW TO HIT A SWITCH, HOW TO DIP ON THE BULLY, AND HOW TO FIRE A GUN AND SELL SOME YAY BECAUSE ITS ALL PART OF THIS LIFESTYLE.
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Mr Shades still doing it big huh? [email protected]!!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Jul 19 2008, 08:13 AM~11126652
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Mr Shades still doing it big huh? [email protected]!!!!!!!!! :uh:
> *


 :0 

road trip!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jul 21 2008, 07:32 PM~11143724
> *TTT
> *


Why. you guys need to stay at the bottom.. :0


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 21 2008, 08:34 PM~11143751
> *Why. you guys need to stay at the bottom.. :0
> *



JUST LIKE YOUR MOMMA THAT NASTY BITCH


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jul 21 2008, 07:42 PM~11143851
> *JUST LIKE YOUR MOMMA THAT NASTY BITCH
> *


 :0 

I see a arse getting handed to some one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 21 2008, 07:59 PM~11144029
> *:0
> 
> I see a arse  getting handed to some one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Now you know white folks don't have any arse's... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 21 2008, 09:09 PM~11144128
> *Now you know white folks don't have any arse's... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Except the beached whale your fucking :uh:


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jul 21 2008, 09:56 PM~11145042
> *Except the beached whale your fucking :uh:
> *


 :angry: watch your self fucker!!!!!!! My wife is around here and I personally know Goot... You don't know me or her... I have no problem with any-one. I have a mixed famly.. And it was a inside Joke !!!!!!


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 21 2008, 10:09 PM~11144128
> *Now you know white folks don't have any arse's... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


No quoting yourself now. :nono: 




:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jul 22 2008, 12:56 AM~11145042
> *Except the beached whale your fucking :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Jul 22 2008, 06:36 AM~11146757
> *No quoting yourself now. :nono:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 22 2008, 04:41 AM~11146483
> *:angry:  watch your self fucker!!!!!!! My wife is around here and I personally know Goot... You don't know me or her... I have no problem with any-one. I have a mixed famly.. And it was a inside Joke !!!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jul 22 2008, 07:09 AM~11146883
> *:uh:
> *


I have no problem with going up there and stomping your ass..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 22 2008, 10:10 AM~11147637
> *I have no problem with going up there and stomping your ass..
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 22 2008, 10:06 AM~11148151
> *:0  :0
> *


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 21 2008, 08:59 PM~11144029
> *:0
> 
> I see a arse  getting handed to some one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



YEA WHY DON'T YOU COME DO THAT PLAYER 

I'M NOT HARD TO FIND


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jul 21 2008, 09:56 PM~11145042
> *Except the beached whale your fucking :uh:
> *


EXACTLY!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jul 22 2008, 01:09 PM~11150080
> *YEA WHY DON'T YOU COME DO THAT PLAYER
> 
> I'M NOT HARD TO FIND
> *


 :biggrin: 

road trip soon!!!!!!! you better get my chicken cooked right this time. And my watermelon batter be cold!!!!!!!!!!!

Seedless from Sams!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 22 2008, 03:41 AM~11146483
> *:angry:  watch your self fucker!!!!!!! My wife is around here and I personally know Goot... You don't know me or her... I have no problem with any-one. I have a mixed famly.. And it was a inside Joke !!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 22 2008, 03:41 AM~11146483
> *:angry:  watch your self fucker!!!!!!! My wife is around here and I personally know Goot... You don't know me or her... I have no problem with any-one. I have a mixed famly.. And it was a inside Joke !!!!!!
> *


TRUTH HURTS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 22 2008, 03:41 AM~11146483
> *:angry:  watch your self fucker!!!!!!! My wife is around here and I personally know Goot... You don't know me or her... I have no problem with any-one. I have a mixed famly.. And it was a inside Joke !!!!!!
> *


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider+Jul 22 2008, 12:56 AM~11145042-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 22 2008, 10:10 AM~11147637
> *I have no problem with going up there and stomping your ass..
> *


Good luck with those tiny Tim legs


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

KEEP IT WHITE


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Jul 22 2008, 06:17 PM~11153175
> *KEEP IT WHITE
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

High there guys.. :wave: Whats hanging buddies. I just saw roots and damn. I feel bad now....


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 22 2008, 07:36 PM~11153335
> *High there guys.. :wave: Whats hanging buddies. I just saw roots and damn. I feel bad now....
> *


DON'T FEEL BAD, WHITE CANADIANS WERE GOOD.


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jul 22 2008, 07:28 PM~11153264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WELCOME HAROLD.


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

I love left over casserole dinner dammit!!!!!


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

OG KRAFT OR EASY MAC?

I PREFER THE CONVENIENCE OF EASY MAC AND THE TASTE IS CLOSE TO OG.


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

Kraft with extra welfare cheese!!!!!!!!!! Even ham bits in it!!!!!!! cooked in oven.


 I love my casserole !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jul 22 2008, 08:43 PM~11152854
> *Good luck with those tiny Tim legs
> *


bwahahahahahahahahahahahahhaahahhahaha


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 22 2008, 08:45 PM~11153407
> * I love left over casserole dinner dammit!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


WHITE TOPIC----- BLACK TOPIC




one thing remains the same.......... people love clownin this fool fundi


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jul 23 2008, 12:43 PM~11158078
> *WHITE TOPIC----- BLACK TOPIC
> one thing remains the same.......... people love clownin this fool fundi
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


wahahahaha


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 22 2008, 03:41 AM~11146483
> *:angry:  watch your self fucker!!!!!!! My wife is around here and I personally know Goot... You don't know me or her... I have no problem with any-one. I have a mixed famly.. And it was a inside Joke !!!!!!
> *


your family is mixed with white trash and mountain gorillas!!!!!!


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 23 2008, 10:20 AM~11158355
> *your family is mxed with white trash and mountain gorillas!!!!!!
> *


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jul 23 2008, 09:43 AM~11158078
> *WHITE TOPIC----- BLACK TOPIC
> one thing remains the same.......... people love clownin this fool fundi
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


he brings it on himself


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 7 2008, 07:47 PM~11031545
> *PHEW...THANK GOD THERES A TOPIC THAT MAKES ME FINALY FEEL COMFORTABLE...I WAS MAKING FAKE FRIENDS WITH ALL THE BLACKIES AND ******* SO I COULD 'FEEL ACCEPTED' :uh: ALLWHITEY THEN :uh:
> *


OK REMY FROM HIGHER LEARNING :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 23 2008, 01:20 PM~11158355
> *your family is mxed with white trash and mountain gorillas!!!!!!
> *


bwahahahahaha


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jun 23 2008, 02:47 PM~10933403
> *<span style='color:blue'> 59.95 PRICE
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

you can guys can have fundi he wants to be white anyway!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 23 2008, 09:18 PM~11163701
> *you can guys can have fundi he wants to be white anyway!!!!!!!!!!
> *


The whites dont want his oreo ass either


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jul 23 2008, 10:01 PM~11164131
> *The whites dont want his oreo ass either
> *


YES WE DO.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Jul 23 2008, 10:17 PM~11164312
> *YES WE DO.
> *


Hes all yours


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jul 23 2008, 10:26 PM~11164400
> *Hes all yours
> *


THANKS. HE'S BUILDING MY MAZDA B2200 RIGHT NOW. ITS GONNA BE PURE FIRE.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Jul 23 2008, 10:34 PM~11164472
> *THANKS. HE'S BUILDING MY MAZDA B2200 RIGHT NOW. ITS GONNA BE PURE FIRE.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 23 2008, 08:18 PM~11163701
> *you can guys can have fundi he wants to be white anyway!!!!!!!!!!
> *


OH HELLLLLL NOOOOOO do you think we want him to ruin our topic like hes trying to do to yours


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 23 2008, 10:20 AM~11158355
> *your family is mixed with white trash and mountain gorillas!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 24 2008, 12:39 PM~11167527
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


sup my nigglet :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 24 2008, 03:09 PM~11169430
> *sup my negligee
> *


:0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 25 2008, 03:37 PM~11179673
> *:0
> *


 Interesting that you have Tommie smith in your avatar. (middle man) I work with his daughter who is FINE. ironic how she is half white (redbone) lol


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 25 2008, 06:27 PM~11180059
> *Interesting that you have Tommie smith in your avatar. (middle man) I work with his daughter who is FINE. ironic how she is half white (redbone) lol
> *


Yea, the _Fist in the air _represents how i feel inside. Everyone suffers from some kind of rejection or discrimination no matter who you are. But when you overcome the negativity and the hate you want to throw up your fist and say "I've got the Power!".


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 23 2008, 10:20 AM~11158355
> *your family is mixed with white trash and mountain gorillas!!!!!!
> *


SWAHHAHAHAH SILVERBACK MULLETSPORTS


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Tha Amazin Caucasian, deesta*


WHATS HATNIN LOC? BRING OUT THE LAC NEXT SUNDAY.


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Jul 28 2008, 08:48 PM~11200240
> *WHATS HATNIN LOC? BRING OUT THE LAC NEXT SUNDAY.
> *



MAN Y RUN LEAVE????????


I GOT HOMIES OVER HERE TOO


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jul 28 2008, 06:54 PM~11200286
> *MAN Y RUN LEAVE????????
> I GOT HOMIES OVER HERE TOO
> *


I'MA HANG BACK IN THE CUT OVER IN THE HOOD. IF SHIT GETS THICK, I'MA DIP BACK TO THE WHITE LOWRIDER TOPIC.


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Jul 28 2008, 09:01 PM~11200356
> *I'MA HANG BACK IN THE CUT OVER IN THE HOOD. IF SHIT GETS THICK, I'MA DIP BACK TO THE WHITE LOWRIDER TOPIC.
> *




FUCC THAT LET UR NUT HANG CUZZ O THEY GOT BETTER DRANK & 420???????? :biggrin: ITS A BAD ASS BITCH OVER THERE ASKING BOUT U!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 PLUS ITS STILL LIKE AN HR TILL THE SUN GOES DOWN.....


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jul 28 2008, 07:07 PM~11200411
> *FUCC THAT LET UR NUT HANG CUZZ O THEY GOT BETTER DRANK & 420???????? :biggrin: ITS A BAD ASS BITCH OVER THERE ASKING BOUT U!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 PLUS ITS STILL LIKE AN HR TILL THE SUN GOES DOWN.....
> *


BITCH BETTER NOT LOOK LIKE NOTHIN FUNDI WOULD HOOK ME UP WITH. ALRIGHT, I'M OVER THERE.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

A COUPLE OF CRACKER LOWRIDERS FULLYCLOWNIN & PINKY BITCH'S


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jul 28 2008, 07:45 PM~11200721
> *A COUPLE OF CRACKER LOWRIDERS FULLYCLOWNIN & PINKY BITCH'S
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GUYS SHOULD ROLL OUT TO CALI





































AND GET MARRIED LEGALLY.


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jul 28 2008, 09:45 PM~11200721
> *A COUPLE OF CRACKER LOWRIDERS FULLYCLOWNIN & PINKY BITCH'S
> 
> 
> ...



I KNOW THE BIG CRACCER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 HELLO DUDE..........


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Jul 28 2008, 07:50 PM~11200769
> *YOU GUYS SHOULD ROLL OUT TO CALI
> AND GET MARRIED LEGALLY.
> *



SAVIN MY SELF FOR YOU BRO I LIKE MY GUY'S A LITTLE ON THE FEMININ SIDE PUTO :biggrin:


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jul 28 2008, 08:02 PM~11200899
> *SAVIN MY SELF FOR YOU BRO I LIKE MY GUY'S A LITTLE ON THE FEMININ SIDE PUTO :biggrin:
> *


BRING YOUR FRIEND, WE CAN MAKE COCK PRETZELS.


----------



## 77lincoln818 (Jul 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Jul 23 2008, 08:34 PM~11164472
> *THANKS. HE'S BUILDING MY MAZDA B2200 RIGHT NOW. ITS GONNA BE PURE FIRE.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

i'm the real ganster :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jul 28 2008, 08:45 PM~11200721
> *A COUPLE OF CRACKER LOWRIDERS FULLYCLOWNIN & PINKY BITCH'S
> 
> 
> ...


thats what i'm talking about some good ol ****** love!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Jul 28 2008, 09:17 PM~11201631
> *BRING YOUR FRIEND, WE CAN MAKE COCK PRETZELS.
> *



damn u fuckin nasty lolol


----------



## THE TERMINATOR (Jul 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 22 2008, 09:10 AM~11147637
> *I have no problem with going up there and stomping your ass..
> *


 :roflmao: Just like you said that about neige and nothing ever happened :0


----------



## THE TERMINATOR (Jul 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 22 2008, 06:36 PM~11153335
> *High there guys.. :wave: Whats hanging buddies. I just saw roots and damn. I feel bad now....
> *


PLEASE STFU, EVERYBODY KNOW'S THAT YOUR AND FUNDIMOTORSPORTS ARE ONE IN THE SAME :0


----------



## THE TERMINATOR (Jul 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by candimann+Jul 21 2008, 07:59 PM~11144029-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DUDE, YOU SURE DO ENJOY TALKING TO YOUSELF :0 :uh:


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE TERMINATOR+Jul 29 2008, 11:21 AM~11206214-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I see a IP ban did not even work .. Ben / noseup/fumods/ and what ever names your looser self comes up with.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fundi,, stfu you ain't even a lowrider.


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 30 2008, 07:51 AM~11214047
> *fundi,, stfu you ain't even a lowrider.
> *


 :0 

no I don't have a car..


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

fundi is bleaching himself as we speak, but gonna be eating more collard greens and fried fish


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 1 2008, 01:24 PM~11235238
> *fundi is bleaching himself as we speak, but gonna be eating more collard greens and fried fish
> *


 :0


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 2 2008, 12:00 PM~11241224
> *:0
> *


i just ate my own words. i just made two fried fish fillets with lima beans covered in hot sauce. i would have had macaroni but i was all out of milk


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 2 2008, 01:06 PM~11241792
> *i just ate my own words. i just made two fried fish fillets with lima beans covered in hot sauce. i would have had macaroni but i was all out of milk
> *


FISH AND MILK IS A BAD COMBO........IT'LL MAKE THE FISH BUBBLE IN YOUR STOMACH.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Aug 2 2008, 12:20 PM~11241837
> *FISH AND MILK IS A BAD COMBO........IT'LL MAKE THE FISH BUBBLE IN YOUR STOMACH.
> *


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 2 2008, 10:02 PM~11244210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I SUPPOSE.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11247664


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

GOOD MORNING :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 4 2008, 09:19 AM~11252638
> *GOOD MORNING :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



NICE WAY TO WAKE UP :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Aug 3 2008, 08:53 PM~11250301
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


That's right you guys like them tight thin butts... And big boobs... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

One Love, One Heart....."Bob Marley"


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 4 2008, 11:56 AM~11253396
> *That's right you guys like them tight thin butts... And big boobs... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



WUTCHA TRYIN TO SAY.... YOU GUYS:twak: :twak: :twak: 


:biggrin: J/K


HELL NO I LIKE THEM THICK CURVY WITH A JUICY BUTT


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Aug 4 2008, 10:20 AM~11254223
> *WUTCHA TRYIN TO SAY.... YOU GUYS:twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> :biggrin: J/K
> HELL NO I LIKE THEM THICK CURVY WITH A JUICY BUTT
> *


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 4 2008, 01:34 PM~11254362
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NEEDS MORE ASS


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Aug 4 2008, 10:48 AM~11254487
> *NEEDS MORE ASS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 4 2008, 08:56 AM~11253396
> *That's right you guys like them tight thin butts... And big boobs... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you like bad perms and big white foreheads!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 4 2008, 01:07 PM~11255888
> *you like bad perms and big white foreheads!!!!!!
> *


And your cheese thighs and pear butts look better. can't forget the cool-aid colored hair. and blond wigs.. :0


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 5 2008, 06:21 PM~11268864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TO Many compton butts for him!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 5 2008, 07:33 PM~11268980
> *TO Many compton butts for him!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Go die double stuff oreo fuck


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Aug 4 2008, 10:48 AM~11254487
> *NEEDS MORE ASS
> *











*HOW'S THIS !! * :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider+Aug 5 2008, 06:36 PM~11269014-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.. :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 5 2008, 10:18 PM~11269397
> *
> 
> 
> ...



BETTER


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: milkbone, Patti Dukez


WUZ UP CRACKA :wave: :wave:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

:0


----------



## THE TERMINATOR (Jul 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 30 2008, 07:31 AM~11213953
> *I see a IP ban did not even work .. Ben / noseup/fumods/ and what ever names your looser self comes up with.
> 
> 
> ...




:uh: Dude, who the fuck are you talking about??? For real, you must have no fucken life if you had somebody supposibly ip banned :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE TERMINATOR_@Aug 6 2008, 08:55 AM~11273402
> *:uh:  Dude, who the fuck are you talking about??? For real, you must have no fucken life if you had somebody supposibly ip banned :0
> *


the fool did the same thing to me.i dont think he has a clue in life


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 5 2008, 07:27 PM~11269467
> *:uh:
> Nice..  :biggrin:
> *


you wouldn't know a nice white ass if it sat on your face!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO+Aug 6 2008, 11:04 AM~11274381-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like you would , you have repeatedly said racist stuff against them!!! :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 6 2008, 11:12 AM~11274459
> *You talking out your crazy ass!!! Get out with your orange under side.. The car that the city of philly painted for you!!!!!!  :0
> Like you would , you have repeatedly said racist stuff against them!!! :cheesy:
> *


fuck a white bitch!!!!!!!!


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 6 2008, 03:01 PM~11274940
> *fuck a white bitch!!!!!!!!
> *



I DO


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 5 2008, 08:33 PM~11268980
> *TO Many compton butts for him!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


WHY ARE YOU SO DISRESPECTFUL?? :uh: YOU COULD NEVER BE ON ERIC'S LEVEL. HE'S BEEN DECEASED FOR 13 YEARS NOW. IT WOULD TAKE YOU 13 TO THE 13TH POWER TO BE ON HIS LEVEL.. MARK!!


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 6 2008, 11:12 AM~11274459
> *You talking out your crazy ass!!! Get out with your orange under side.. The car that the city of philly painted for you!!!!!!  :0
> Like you would , you have repeatedly said racist stuff against them!!! :cheesy:
> *


did you get v his tires yet?your sponsor isnt doing a good job for you


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 6 2008, 12:23 PM~11275163
> *WHY ARE YOU SO DISRESPECTFUL?? :uh: YOU COULD NEVER BE ON ERIC'S LEVEL.  HE'S BEEN DECEASED FOR 13 YEARS NOW.  IT WOULD TAKE YOU 13 TO THE 13TH POWER TO BE ON HIS LEVEL.. MARK!!
> *


respectful of what. that cat never paid my bills or took care of me!!!! WTF you talking. he made kids and left them to fend for themselves.. Ya he was a rapper but Fuck. he was a awful father. Fuck that *****!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Aug 6 2008, 12:01 PM~11274940-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nono:I only mess with mature White women . I don't want Easy AIDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 6 2008, 02:02 PM~11276098
> *respectful of what. that cat never paid my bills or took care of me!!!! WTF you talking. he made kids and left them to fend for themselves.. Ya he was a rapper but Fuck. he was a awful father. Fuck that *****!!!!
> *


 :uh: how can you sit there and judge someone you dont know nothing about.it looks like he took good care of lil easy e


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Aug 6 2008, 03:21 PM~11276755
> *:uh: how can you sit there and judge someone you dont know nothing about.it looks like he took good care of lil easy e
> *


Hes got more then one.. Ya he took care of one or so. how about the other 18... I not judging him persay , just don't like ,that aspect about him or any man that does that...


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 6 2008, 03:29 PM~11276811
> *Hes got more then one.. Ya he took care of one or so. how about the other 18... I not judging him persay  , just don't like ,that aspect about him or any man that does that...
> *


if you didnt know the man you shouldnt be judging him.that would be like me saying you are a bad father.i dont even know you so how can i judge you.i hope your not hating on the man cause he had game and you dont


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Aug 6 2008, 04:04 PM~11277111
> *if you didnt know the man you shouldnt be judging him.that would be like me saying you are a bad father.i dont even know you so how can i judge you.i hope your not hating on the man cause he had game and you dont
> *


Ya I'm hating on his game. He got AIDS.....


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 6 2008, 07:16 PM~11278395
> *Ya I'm hating on his game. He got AIDS.....
> *


Keep fucking gorillas, your ass might get aids.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 6 2008, 08:01 PM~11279460
> *Keep fucking gorillas, your ass might get aids.
> *


And who are you.. :uh:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 6 2008, 05:04 PM~11276117
> *:0  Check!!!!
> 
> :nono:I only mess with mature  White women . I don't want Easy AIDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



  WOW LEARNED SOMETHING NEW TODAY....... 

MATURE WHITE WOMEN ARE IMMUNE TO AIDS :uh: 
























:biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Aug 7 2008, 08:00 AM~11282990
> *   WOW LEARNED SOMETHING NEW TODAY.......
> 
> MATURE WHITE WOMEN ARE IMMUNE TO AIDS :uh:
> ...


Set your sced for OCT. So I can get some white lowrider pics to post on the great African LIL thread... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 7 2008, 11:11 AM~11283051
> *Set your sced for OCT. So I can get some white lowrider pics to post on the great African LIL thread... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I AM NOT GOING TO MAKE IT DOWN THERE I HAVE TO WORK THAT SATURDAY

BUT IT IS ALL GOOD I WILL FOLLOW THE TOPIC


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Aug 7 2008, 08:21 AM~11283109
> *I AM NOT GOING TO MAKE IT DOWN THERE I HAVE TO WORK THAT SATURDAY
> 
> BUT IT IS ALL GOOD I WILL FOLLOW THE TOPIC
> *


 :biggrin: will take pics. But I will be up there the end of the summer.. My wifes Faml all live there..


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Aug 7 2008, 08:00 AM~11282990
> *   WOW LEARNED SOMETHING NEW TODAY.......
> 
> MATURE WHITE WOMEN ARE IMMUNE TO AIDS :uh:
> ...


you will have to excuse fungus hes not the sharpest tool in the shed


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 6 2008, 12:01 PM~11274940
> *fuck a white bitch!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 OFTEN AND ON THE REGULAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THE TERMINATOR (Jul 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Aug 7 2008, 02:22 PM~11286148
> *you will have to excuse fungus hes not the sharpest tool in the shed
> *


Now that's some real shit right there!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO+Aug 7 2008, 02:22 PM~11286148-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Okay Ben.


----------



## THE TERMINATOR (Jul 15, 2008)

*



Originally posted by candimann@Aug 7 2008, 07:11 PM~11288744
And you used orange aid to do your unders. :roflmao:  :roflmao: I feel ya chrome is high now. why not use city paint...:thumbsup: It's free....Okay Ben


Click to expand...

*
Bro, you seriously have issues. I just got a pm from another member on here saying that your trying to get me banned :0 Damn, talk about running and crying like a bitch :0


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE TERMINATOR_@Aug 8 2008, 05:14 AM~11291748
> *
> Bro, you seriously have issues. I just got a pm from another member on here saying that your trying to get me banned :0  Damn, talk about running and crying like a bitch :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 fungus







snitching or we are going to call 1-800-sea-world and tell them we found shamoo


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE TERMINATOR_@Aug 8 2008, 05:14 AM~11291748
> *
> Bro, you seriously have issues. I just got a pm from another member on here saying that your trying to get me banned :0  Damn, talk about running and crying like a bitch :0
> *


And your a silly ass for believing and keeping shit going ... I would tell you to your face like i been doing. think about it. stupid ass.. Your dumber then hell to get a PM and trust it. Ive been reel with you in what I have to say..  


To your secret PM bitch. ask him how many times he has changed his name. No one told shit.... he keeps scamming and changing titles. do your research before you open your mouth..


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 8 2008, 07:07 AM~11292045
> *And your a silly ass for believing and keeping shit going ... I would tell you to your face like i been doing. think about it. stupid ass.. Your dumber then hell to get a PM and trust it. Ive been reel with you in what I have to say..
> To your secret PM bitch. ask him how many times he has changed his name. No one told shit.... he keeps scamming and changing titles. do your research before you open your mouth..
> *


hopefully your not a snitch.theres only one thing worst then a snitch and thats a lieing snitch.


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Aug 8 2008, 09:43 AM~11292663
> *hopefully your not a snitch.theres only one thing worst then a snitch and thats a lieing snitch.
> *


FUNGIS IS A DAMN SNITCH......I OUTTA MOLLY WHOOP HIS ASS BACK IN CHECK FOR ALL THIS SHIT HIS LIPS WERE BUMPING. HE BEST PRAY MR. SHADES DON'T GET INVOLVED.


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Aug 8 2008, 08:57 AM~11292753
> *FUNGIS IS A DAMN lieing SNITCH......I OUTTA MOLLY WHOOP HIS ASS BACK IN CHECK FOR ALL THIS SHIT HIS LIPS WERE BUMPING. HE BEST PRAY MR. SHADES DON'T GET INVOLVED.
> *


fixed :biggrin: my brotha


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Aug 8 2008, 10:20 AM~11292910
> *fixed :biggrin: my brotha
> *


DAMN SKIPPY POTNA.....HE BETTER GET OUTTA DODGE WHEN HE SEES ME.......AND I DON'T MEAN FOR HIM TO EXIT HIS PICKUP TRUCK.


----------



## THE TERMINATOR (Jul 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 8 2008, 07:07 AM~11292045
> *And your a silly ass for believing and keeping shit going ... I would tell you to your face like i been doing. think about it. stupid ass.. Your dumber then hell to get a PM and trust it. Ive been reel with you in what I have to say..
> To your secret PM bitch. ask him how many times he has changed his name. No one told shit.... he keeps scamming and changing titles. do your research before you open your mouth..
> *



NO SERIOUSLY PAHTNA!!!! THE ONLY REASON THAT HE HAD TO CHANGE HIS NAME WAS BECAUSE YOU HAD HIM BANNED :0 YOU EVEN ADMITTED IT YOUSELF FOOL!!! WHAT DID HE SUPPOSIBLY SCAM?? HE'S AN HONEST MOTHERFUCKER AND I TAKE IT HE CLOWNED THE FUCK OUT OF YOU :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

SOME RIDIN' JAMS FOR THE HOMIES!!!!!! MAKE A C.D. OUT OF THESE AND ROLL!!!!

http://www.zshare.net/audio/167309723846a801/
http://www.zshare.net/audio/167312225836ffa2/
http://www.zshare.net/audio/16731538eeee5012/
http://www.zshare.net/audio/16731819eb178f54/
http://www.zshare.net/audio/16732223a9775cca/
http://www.zshare.net/audio/16732370bd71aa6a/
http://www.zshare.net/audio/167324274afd4ac7/

ENJOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)




----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vp-is6S_b_g


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 11 2008, 05:57 PM~11317089
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vp-is6S_b_g
> *


I wanted a white droptop mustang after this video came out. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------

